# Idle Air Control



## ♣300zx♣ (Aug 6, 2004)

Does the idle air control hurt any thing if its not working, nissan told me i would not have fast idle. Is that true? Will I lose any proformance?
My 300 is real hard to start when its cold.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

♣300zx♣ said:


> Does the idle air control hurt any thing if its not working, nissan told me i would not have fast idle. Is that true? Will I lose any proformance?
> My 300 is real hard to start when its cold.


 I don't think you'd lose any performance , and I dunno about making it hard to start , but it would have difficulty running while cold , yes. Being hard to start may be the result of leaking injectors , it may be partially flooded before you even attempt to start it.


----------



## ♣300zx♣ (Aug 6, 2004)

*Injectors?*



[email protected] said:


> I don't think you'd lose any performance , and I dunno about making it hard to start , but it would have difficulty running while cold , yes. Being hard to start may be the result of leaking injectors , it may be partially flooded before you even attempt to start it.


I just had new injector installed at nissan, it ran like brand new. I still thnk its my shitty bosch plugs I will change them this weekend. :cheers:


----------



## Catman (May 21, 2004)

♣300zx♣ said:


> Does the idle air control hurt any thing if its not working, nissan told me i would not have fast idle. Is that true? Will I lose any proformance?
> My 300 is real hard to start when its cold.


There are several parts to the idle air control valve unit. One is a solenoid that controls the fast idle (at least on my car). The other part controls idle speed. If the part that controls idle speed is dirty, the car will tend to hesitate, stumble, or die at low speeds or when stopping. That was my problem, and was a performance issue. The fast idle part of the idle air control valve may add to hard starting, since you usually use fast idle when starting a cold engine.

Nissans like NGK plugs. Learned that the hard way!


----------



## nispulsar (Mar 6, 2004)

It won't hurt your performance, because the only time that it works is when your car is idling. It definetely would make it hard to start though, and as for the plugs, ya NGK are the best to use in nissan's. They may be a couple extra bucks, but they will last longer and give you better performance because the car is set up with that specific heat range....etc in mind that only the NGK's will have.


----------

